# Aus Eclipse Projekt ein UML erzeugen



## REC (2. Okt 2012)

Hallo, ich habe das Thema gegooglet und bereits UML und Plugins heruntergeladen. Aber ich finde einfach nicht das was ich brauche!

Ich habe in Eclipse ein Android Projekt. Das heisst also mehrere Klassen und Packages. Gibt es nicht ein Gratisprogramm welches einfache in UML des ganzes Projekt darstellt? Ich will keine Sachen zeichnen und auch sosnt keine Spinnereien damit machen. Es soll mir einfach das ganze Projekt als Klassendiagramm anzeigen. Anscheinend gibt es das nicht?`!


----------



## pzypher (3. Okt 2012)

Recommended Eclipse plugins to generate UML from Java code - Stack Overflow


----------



## REC (3. Okt 2012)

Ja den benutze ich schon. Es ist aber anscheinend nicht möglich das gesamte Programm in einem UML Diagramm darzustellen. Man kann ja nur einzelne Java Klassen oder die Pakages ins Fenster ziehen.

Kenn sich niemand aus mit diesem Tool ObjectAid?


----------



## REC (5. Okt 2012)

Ok habe mich nun eingarbeitet. Man kann einfach alle Java Klassen in da sFenster reinziehen. Und dann mit der rechten Maus Taste Beziehungen hinzufügen. Das Programm ist GENIAL. Alles was man will und alles sehr einfach gehalten! Viele Sachen können  einfach mit der rechten Maustaste erledigt werden. Nur das Exportieren als PNG musste ich lange suchen!  Ansonsten wirklich gut, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------

